# موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
*​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (19 مارس 2009)

موضوع في غاية الاهميه وياليت تبداء
موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (19 مارس 2009)

مازلنا فى انتظارك وربنا يعينك فى انهاء هذه المواضيع المهمة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر نور (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا معاكم في الفكرة دي وياريت نبدا على بركة الله


----------



## خطاب داوود (19 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت لو تعمل موسوعة عن تصاميم الماكنات ويساعدك في هذا بعض الكتب منها (mechanisims in modern engineering design) و هو كتاب روسي ممتاز فية الاف من التصاميم المختلفة لجميع المكائن وشرح لوظائفها و ياريت لو يكون الكتاب عندك 
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

إن تشجيعكم يزيدنى حماسا وسنبدأ إن شاء الله 
أما عن الكتاب أخى العزيز مهندس خطاب داوود فهذا هو وثمنه 150 دولار لكن سوف أوفره لكم مجانا إن شاء الله 





 وهذه طبعة أخرى من الكتاب






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

نبدأ على بركة الله بكتاب صغير وبسيط عن رسم وقراءة المخططات 

رابط التحميل 


http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c9404a4ed1f6798126486039d52cb51d​


----------



## أنس ن (21 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الفيرو (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ مصطفي علي الجهود المبدولة وجعلك الله دخرا لهذا الملتقى


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (22 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## البنهاوي السويسي (22 مارس 2009)

*شد حيلك يابشمهندس*

الف مليون شكر علي المجهود اللى بذل واللى ننتظر منه المزيد


----------



## هجراوي (23 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

وإليكم هذا الكتاب فى المنظور​

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/96842735/----------------------------.rar.html


----------



## وضاح الجبري (24 مارس 2009)

يامهندس مصطفى اريد مراجع لرسم الميكانيكي stander
الف الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*وضاح الجبري*

الأخ وضاح إصبر على رزقك هذا القسم سيكون فيه عشرات الكتب والمقالات 
ولكن إعزرنى فأنا أكتب فى أكثر من قسم بالإضافة إلى عملي 
​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (24 مارس 2009)

اعانك الله اخونا الفاضل واستمر وعلى بركة الله وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*كتاب جميل عن الرسم الفنى ( الميكانيكى )*

كتاب جميل عن الرسم الفنى ( الميكانيكى )

رابط التحميل 

http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/68322216/-----------.rar.html

رابط آخر 

http://ifile.it/dxki7z3



​


----------



## kimo10 (26 مارس 2009)

شكرا على موضوعاتك المفيدة والمتميزة
ومعلش هتقل عليك شوية
ياريت الكتاب بتاع الراجل الروسى بسرعة لان انا محتاجه جدا
وشكرا مرة تانية
وربنا يكرم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 مارس 2009)

أخى العزيز kimo10 
بالنسبة للكتاب هو عندى فى مصر أنا الآن فى جدة وإن شاء الله سوف أنشره بمجرد حصولى عليه 

وإليكم كتاب الرسم بمساعدة الحاسب 


http://ifile.it/4jlu5i3
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*AutoCAD 2000*

إبدأوا معى فى الأوتوكاد من 2000 وحتى 2009 

كتاب بسيط (منقول)
AutoCAD 2000 ​


----------



## م زياد حسن (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا مهندس مصطفى وبارك الله بك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*AutoCAD 2000*

كتاب آخر
AutoCAD 2000

بالمرفقات​


----------



## حسن سليمان (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك هذا المجهود


----------



## ضياء حسن (5 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا
جزاك الله خيرا كثيراوكثر الله من امثالك​
​*


----------



## م زايد (5 أبريل 2009)

جزيت خيرا على ما تفعل 
وارجو الله العلى العظيم ان يجعل ذلك فى ميزان
اشكرك جزيلا أخى


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (6 أبريل 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ايها المتميز ومبروك التميز


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 أبريل 2009)

أنت أكثر تميزا مهندس عبد الناصر وشكرا لك 



​


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## h3mw (7 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز نشكر الله تعالي أن وفقك لمثل هذا المجهود
أنا أعمل في مجال التركيبات الميكانيكية وأود المساعدة وأعدك أن أشارك إن شاء الله قريبا معكم
وفقكم الله إلي مافيه الخير


----------



## عوض مفتاح (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
لكن أود أن اشير إلى أن روابط الكتاب الخاص بالرسم الميكانيكي تشير إلى أن الملف غير موجود فأرجوا رفعها مرة أخرى و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

عوض مفتاح قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
> لكن أود أن اشير إلى أن روابط الكتاب الخاص بالرسم الميكانيكي تشير إلى أن الملف غير موجود فأرجوا رفعها مرة أخرى و لك جزيل الشكر


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الرابط مرة أخري بالمرفقات ​


----------



## safa aldin (16 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*عشرة دروس فى الأوتوكاد*

إليكم عشرة دروس فى الأوتوكاد 
عبارة عن كتاب مقسم إلى ستة أجزاء 

الجزء الأول بالمرفقات 

وهذا موقع به الكثير من الدروس

http://www.we-r-here.com/cad/tutorials/level_1/1-1.htm#​ 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

الجزء الثاني بالمرفقات ​


----------



## حسن شوقار (19 أبريل 2009)

مكتبة جميلة يا اخي وكل هذه المسوعات مهمة للغاية في الهندسة المكنيكية


ولك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## اسامة القاسى (21 أبريل 2009)

مهندس مصطفى بجد : " انى احبك فى الله "


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> مهندس





اسامة القاسى قال:


> مصطفى بجد : " انى احبك فى الله "



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أحبك الله الذى أحببتنا فيه ، وأنا أحبك فى الله


----------



## وائل بكر حسين (23 أبريل 2009)

ضصثقفغععهخحجدشسيبلاتنمكطئءؤرلاىةطككوزظ


----------



## وائل بكر حسين (23 أبريل 2009)

قفغعغعهخهححجدجددشسسيبلالانتمنكط
طئءؤؤرلالاىةىوةزوظظـضد


----------



## jabbar2000 (24 أبريل 2009)

*الكركوكي*

مهندس مصطفىجزاك الله عن المهندسين المسلمين خير جزاء بجد : " انى احبك فى الله "


----------



## sabry54 (24 أبريل 2009)

المهندس مصطفى العزيز لك الف تحية من طنطا غربية فى مصر العربية منتظر موسوعة الحريق لتطفى نار الاشتياق للعلم مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى


----------



## sabry54 (24 أبريل 2009)

م مصطفى موسوعة الحريق الله يخليك والى الامام


----------



## بلفار (25 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا **الف مليون شكر علي المجهود اللى بذل واللى ننتظر منه المزيد شكرااااااااااااااااااااا.
*


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

ok my friend I follow you
you miss
manufacturing technology
vibration
maintanance


----------



## م عبدالرحمن المصري (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا للمجهود الرائع 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Securitysuite (27 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kiko010 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويجازيك خير


----------



## نصر محمد جمعه نصر (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*الاليات الثقيلة*

الاخ الباشمهندس مصطفى الوكيل ياريت تعمل لينا موضوع عن المحركات شكل v ونظام العمرة وترتيب الاشتعال وخاصة المحركات التى تعمل بالهواء المضغوط عند الادارة وشكرأ :73:


----------



## fawzy_gohar (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع راائع وفى انتظاره 



وبا التوفيق ان شاء الله
*​


----------



## د.محبس (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد المهندس مصطفى مشغول هذة الايام


----------



## alharbi777 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك موضوع مفيد جدا جدا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وايضا يمكن موسوعة الرياضيات


----------



## Eng_Matro (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك خير بس الكتاب اللي ذكرته في البداية وحطيت صورته ماقدرت الاقيه الحقيقة مطلوب مني بحث عن مكينه سيارة 4 سلندر و 16 valve

مكونات المكينة الرئيسية وشرح وظيفة عمل هذه المكونات

ارجو ان اجد اجابه قريبه لأن باقي على تسليم البحث 5 ايام بس


----------



## maarafa (1 ديسمبر 2009)

mechanisims in modern engineering design
والله ياباشمهندس شوقتنا لهذا الكتاب--- وبعدين انشغلت عننا
اللهم اما اجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مزاجنجى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## اياد العاني (6 ديسمبر 2009)

وفقك الله وجزاك الله كل الخير ونحن مستعدون للمساعدة مهما كانت


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## التكله (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورا جدا جدا


----------



## khamis3287 (9 فبراير 2010)

*تذكرة بنسيان موضوع*

السلام عليكم اسمحولي في تدخل بان اذكركم بنسيانكم موضوع مهم حول الميكانيك وهو موضوع المراقبة التقنية للسيارات السكانير وكل المعلومات حول هذا الموضوع المنسي موجودة عندي وشكرا اتصلو بي للاستكمال


----------



## ضا حسون (9 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياريت تضيف موسوعة التصميمات والرسم الهندسي للمبادلات الحراريه التي تعمل في مجال النفط heat exchanger


----------



## judiayman (10 فبراير 2010)

الغرض جميل لكن انا حاسس ان المجهود مش جامد.


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*موقع تعليم أوتوكاد فيديو بالعربي*

موقع تعليم أوتوكاد فيديو بالعربي 

http://mpe2010.zymichost.com/Autocad Fundamentals/autocad3d/autocad3d.html
​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (10 مارس 2010)

الاخ مصطفى هل يمكن تنزيل الفيديو لتعليم 
autocad


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 مارس 2010)

*vports*

*بعض أوامر الأوتوكاد البسيطة 

منقول للفائدة 
*
​


----------



## obied allah (30 مارس 2010)

والله ان صدقت وفعلت افدت لان كثير منا يحتاجها بشدة ويجد صعوبة فى ايجادها مجمعة على شكل موسوعة توكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى اعنك الله وشكرا


----------



## حسن شوقار (31 مارس 2010)

نشكرك علي هذه المعلومات الثرة ولك التوفيق


----------



## سمسم مشاكل (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## abo-habiba1 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي الكريم **شكرا على هذا المجهود*


----------



## هاشم الحضرمي (17 أغسطس 2010)

يامهندس مصطفى اريد مراجع لرسم الميكانيكي stander
الف الف شكر


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## عباس العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammad1969 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الفاضل يبدو ان حضرتك قد نسيت جزء من الهندسة الميكانيكية وهو اللحام ......علما بأن اللحام علم لا يستهان به 
تقبل مروري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*موسوعة مكافحة الحريق*

شكرا لك من شارك 

وإليكم عنوان موسوعة مكافحة الحريق

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125024.html
​


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*نبدأ على بركة الله ونسأله التوفيق
*


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضحى ميكانيك (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أخونا مصطفى الوكيل ألف شكر
جزاك الله ألف خير وبارك فيك وبك ولك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندسة البدوية والنعم بالبادية وأهل البادية 
وشكرا لجميع الزملاء

إنظروا إخوانى أسفل الصفحة ستجدون باقى الموسوعات ​


----------



## frindly heart (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود

وأستأذنك تعيد رفع الروابط لان معظمها منتهي


----------



## moha.saeed11 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمواضيع المتميزه 
ان امكن اعاده رفع او تنزيل الاتى

بكتاب صغير وبسيط عن رسم وقراءة المخططات 


رابط التحميل 



http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c...486039d52cb51d

شكرا للرد ان كا وقت سيادتك يسمح​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 ديسمبر 2010)

رسم وقراءة المخططات
​


----------



## safa aldin (26 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## افاضل (26 مارس 2011)

الموسوعات يجب مراجعتها من قبل جهة رصينة لان هذه امانة وممكن للاخرين الاعتماد عليها


----------



## غسان التكريتي (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمه وزادها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 مايو 2011)

مجهود مشكور للجميع


----------



## yasoooo2005 (29 مايو 2011)

ابدا وعلى بركة الله


----------



## eng_power09 (30 مايو 2011)

الرجاء اضافة قسم التكييف والتبريد


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 مايو 2011)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> إن تشجيعكم يزيدنى حماسا وسنبدأ إن شاء الله
> أما عن الكتاب أخى العزيز مهندس خطاب داوود فهذا هو وثمنه 150 دولار لكن سوف أوفره لكم مجانا إن شاء الله
> 
> 
> ...


.


جزاك الله خير ولكن اين اروابط مش مبينة ؟


----------



## samir2009405 (20 يونيو 2011)

موسوعه التبرررررريد والتكييف ودى هامه جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو مدنى (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن معظم الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## سعيد معمل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

لم يتم التحميل الملف غير صالح


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> نبدأ على بركة الله بكتاب صغير وبسيط عن رسم وقراءة المخططات
> 
> رابط التحميل ​
> 
> http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=c9404a4ed1f6798126486039d52cb51d​


 


intel dell قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن معظم الروابط لاتعمل


 


سعيد معمل قال:


> لم يتم التحميل الملف غير صالح


 


moha.saeed11 قال:


> شكرا للمواضيع المتميزه
> ان امكن اعاده رفع او تنزيل الاتى
> 
> بكتاب صغير وبسيط عن رسم وقراءة المخططات
> ...


 


ps_hvac قال:


> .
> 
> 
> جزاك الله خير ولكن اين اروابط مش مبينة ؟


 


frindly heart قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود
> 
> وأستأذنك تعيد رفع الروابط لان معظمها منتهي


 


عوض مفتاح قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود
> لكن أود أن اشير إلى أن روابط الكتاب الخاص بالرسم الميكانيكي تشير إلى أن الملف غير موجود فأرجوا رفعها مرة أخرى و لك جزيل الشكر


 
الروابط لاتعمل


----------

